

The MBA is being transformed, for better and for worse - pnr
http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21587780-mba-being-transformed-better-and-worse-change-management

======
bruceb
The top 10-20 business schools will do fine. Those that are specialized will
do fine. Very cheap ones will do ok but the middle and lower middle are going
to get squeezed. The Jc Pennys of business schools are going to have some
painful reorganization in a few years. But the management biz profs should
know how to handle that right?

